# An EF-M f/1.2 Lens?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 8, 2015)

```
<p><strong>*Update*

</strong>It looks like it was the EF 50mm f/1.2L used to film in the video if you go with what On a Hazy Morning <a href="http://www.onahazymorning.com/blog/2015/2/6/canon-x-on-a-hazy-morning" target="_blank">posted on their blog</a>. It was fun to dream wasn’t it?</p>
<blockquote><p>…we’ve tried the 50mm f/1.2 lens on the EOS M3 camera while filming and we were so impressed with the results; super crisp quality with a beautiful and dreamy depth of field. We like that!</p></blockquote>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/6raSxmk3_4c" width="100%" height="380" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p>In the above promotional video for the Canon EOS M3, we see what appears to be an EOS M3 shooting a lens that is set at f/1.2. During the entire promotional video, there’s no real mention of shooting with the EF to EF-M adaptor. Are we going to see a fast aperture EF-M lens coming soon?</p>
<p>You can see the f/1.2 setting at 2:21 of the video.</p>
<p>The video is worth a watch, as it shows a lot of the improvements in the EOS M3.</p>
<p><em>thanks X</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Triggyman (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice camera, but some North American customers will have to pay all the duties, shipping etc. if we want one. I feel left out of this one.


----------



## Cet (Feb 8, 2015)

Damn, when I see this video yearning overwhelms me. Istanbul, my city! Making me feel so nostalgic, so melancholic... was this video really an advertisement for the EOS M3? To me it was much more advertisement for the wonderful city of Istanbul! Great video with great music, indeed.

BTT, I own the EOS M and even with the updated firmware it is nowhere as fast as it should be when it comes to shoot action. I have a little baby boy and also cats. When they are in action it needs a lot of good luck to capture the right moment. I am curious if the M3 is really that much faster compared to the M.


----------



## dcm (Feb 8, 2015)

Good eyes! I didn't notice that the first time through the video. I also saw f/1.4s at other points in the video. It is entirely conceivable since Fujifilm has some fast X mount lenses for the X-T1 APS camera: 23mm f/1.4, 35mm f/1.4 and a 56mm f/1.2. These definitely were not pancakes though, more the size of small zooms.

Guess I can hold out hope that Canon USA will still release the M3 when some new lenses are available to make a more compelling offering. Some additional fast primes would be a nice addition to my M.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 8, 2015)

I highly doubt it. ???

With scarce native lenses, I do not see how it could be priority launch a F1.2 lens with EF-M mount. :-X


----------



## dolina (Feb 8, 2015)

Seeming it is mirrorless and has a shorter flange distance why not be ballsy and make it faster than f/1.0?

If you want to drive sales of mirrorless that's one way of doing so.


----------



## jefflinde (Feb 8, 2015)

The lens that the wife is using does not even look like one of the current lenses. The focus ring looks much thicker than anything currently available. The lens also looks much bigger compared to the camera body. Any thoughts ????


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Feb 8, 2015)

While an f/1.2 M lens would be neat, I'm still a bit frustrated that Canon has turned their back on U.S. customers with respect to mirrorless.


----------



## jefflinde (Feb 8, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I highly doubt it. ???
> 
> With scarce native lenses, I do not see how it could be priority launch a F1.2 lens with EF-M mount. :-X



This actually makes perfect sense. Currently there is a decent lens for the average user form UWA 11mm to telephoto of 200mm. The next logical step is to make more exotic lenses. Plus, one of the main reasons that people use Canon is that they have amazing glass and that is a main complaint about other systems is the lack of fast lenses. Also, no other mirror-less system (to my knowledge) has F1.2 lens. Talk about a way to carve out market share. i just hope that the price does not get crazy like some of the L lenses.


----------



## kalieaire (Feb 8, 2015)

OMFG OMFG OMFGO MFGOMFGOMFGOMFGOMFOMFG

*FOCUS PEAKING*


----------



## traveller (Feb 8, 2015)

jefflinde said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > I highly doubt it. ???
> ...



I disagree, it would be better if Canon populated the EOS-M ecosystem with smaller and cheaper f1.8-f/2 primes, say: 15mm; 30mm; 55mm and 85mm. One of the issues that I have with Fuji is the growing size and price of the lenses. From my perspective, I would love to try out the Fuji system as a complement to my 5D Mk3, but the lenses are priced in "jump system" not "complement my DSLR" territory.I am also concerned that the weight savings of the Fuji system are getting eroded: look at the size of their 90mm f/2 -Iis that a full frame capable lens? 

Exotics are fine once you have a good basic system, but EOS-M is a long way from that. Each to their own, I suppose.


----------



## dcm (Feb 8, 2015)

jefflinde said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > I highly doubt it. ???
> ...



A quick search on Amazon found a few f/1.2 (or faster) lenses for mirrorless. Not necessarily cheap, but neither are some of the bodies they go with.

Fujifilm Fujinon XF 56mm f/1.2 for the X-T1 (R and R APD versions for $849 and $1499 respectively)
Panasonic Lumix G Leica DG Nocticron 42.5mm f/1.2 for micro 4/3s for $1599
Nikon 1 Nikkor 32mm f/1.2 for $899
Voigtlander 42.5mm, 25mm, and 17.5mm Nocton f/0.95 for micro 4/3s for $999, $1199, and $995 respectively


----------



## Hillsilly (Feb 8, 2015)

Most likely its a 50 / 1.2 with adapter.

Given Canon's reluctance to introduce lenses for the Eos-M, I wouldn't hold my breath for anything too high end.


----------



## nwardrip (Feb 8, 2015)

Given that it is in the section of the video where they are talking about manual focus, I would agree that it most likely the 50 1.2L with adapter.


----------



## cpreston (Feb 8, 2015)

The most reasonable explanation is the 50 1.2L on an adapter. Canon wanted the best lens to show off the new focus peaking feature, so they had them use the 50 1.2L. By the way, Focus Peaking! I wonder if Canon will allow that advanced feature to trickle down to the 1DC.


----------



## Zv (Feb 8, 2015)

If it was the 50L 1.2 via adaptor wouldn't it's profile stick out as a silhouette when we are looking at the back of the camera? The 50L isn't that small that it would be hidden by an EOS M3 body, would it? Hmmmm

Took a screenshot of that bit. The settings show f1.4 but since there is no EF-M f1.4 lens we are assuming it is the EF 50 1.4 or 1.2 but look at how the camera is being held. Seems quite light and not burdened by and adaptor. 

(I know the f/1.2 bit comes later but I'm assuming they aren't carrying two different 50mm lenses around, that would be stupid just to show one at f1/1.4 and one shot at f1.2 so logic dictates it's the same lens)


----------



## e_honda (Feb 8, 2015)

Good eye to whoever caught that, but in that sequence where the girl is holding the camera, it pretty much looks like the 22mm f/2 pancake lens. Someone else please chime in if they saw differently.


----------



## lintoni (Feb 8, 2015)

There was that hint, late last year, of a new line of lenses. Maybe this is from that new line?


----------



## Zv (Feb 8, 2015)

lintoni said:


> There was that hint, late last year, of a new line of lenses. Maybe this is from that new line?



Nah the CPS guy debunked that in that interview about the 5Ds, it was just a bad translation. The new line is just the latest L series lenses after 2010 that were made with high resolution in mind.


----------



## lintoni (Feb 8, 2015)

Zv said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > There was that hint, late last year, of a new line of lenses. Maybe this is from that new line?
> ...


Thanks, I'd missed that.


----------



## alliumnsk (Feb 8, 2015)

It makes perfect sense to introduce f/1.2 or f/1.4 prime to EF-M.
They already have cheap and excellent 22/2. EF-M lacks a portrait prime, through.
And in mirrorless, it's easy to make a small and good 35/1.2 -- of course not pancake, but in size like EF 50/1.8


----------



## lw (Feb 8, 2015)

I think the clip might be edited and the view being showing on the LCD is not from either of the cameras the man and woman are using. Its from the cameraman who is filming them both.
You can see the lens the are both supposedly using in the clip at 2:15 onwards as they show each of them taking photos of each other, with the LCD showing F1.4 and F1.2 in their cameras. But the lens on the ladies camera that is supposedly shooting at F1.2 has quite a small front optic. It doesn't look F1.2 capable, though perhaps a M mount requires a smaller than FF.

Also at 1:26 in the antique store it looks to me like she is using the EF adaptor - you can see the shape of it in a couple of shots, and is clearly not using an existing EF-M lens.


----------



## alliumnsk (Feb 8, 2015)

lw said:


> But the lens on the ladies camera that is supposedly shooting at F1.2 has quite a small front optic. It doesn't look F1.2 capable, though perhaps a M mount requires a smaller than FF.


E.g. 22/1.2 requires front element to be larger than 18 mm -- how much, depends on the design -- it could be exactly 18 mm. It's very typical for compact lenses for NON-SLR to have small anterior element and large posterior element, but this tells you very little ot f-stop unless the FL is long.


----------



## hachu21 (Feb 8, 2015)

jefflinde said:


> The lens that the wife is using does not even look like one of the current lenses. The focus ring looks much thicker than anything currently available. The lens also looks much bigger compared to the camera body. Any thoughts ????


When in the video? Don't forget the 55-200mm.
But definitely not an existing EF-M lens at 1:22. seems something else with the adapter.

PS : did you see that they use DPP 4 with the M3?


----------



## Khufu (Feb 8, 2015)

Just on my phone's YouTubes - what's one if these then? The trim looks golden a la previous-gen Tamron to me 
(the bands do seem to move with the lens as if trim/branding, not just reflections)

maybe it's that new 50mm and it's gone chunky to allow for a fast AND stabilised lens. Maybe... Maybe it's just something that's obvious to others that I don't recognise!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 8, 2015)

In 2014 in the Americas 481,919 CSC cameras were sold, DSLR number was 2,702,976. Total number of CSC sold globally was 3,289,278 with the remaining 2,807,359 divided between Europe & Asia. 
The overall number of DSLRs sold was 10,549,890 so proportionally the Americas buys more DSLRs of the global total than CSC. 
Within this we have no idea of Canon sales of the M series. 

In Japan and China consumer tastes are different they like fast primes hence why Fuji make the 56mm f1.2 (they recently launched a newer version) and the 35mm f1.4 so I think it perfectly plausable that Canon would make a 50mm f1.2 lens for the M series if they want to compete with Fuji in particular.


----------



## hachu21 (Feb 8, 2015)

Not the 50mm f/1.2 + adapter... too small!

Maybe the 35mm f/1.4? 
Hell! There's no EF lens matching this!


----------



## gshocked (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi All,

I wish there was a f/1.2 lens!!
Although, after watching this "making of" clip from the Canon Japan Youtube page, I'm would think that its the f/1.2 50mm L lens. They sure do put a lot of production value in their Promotional videos.
Have a look:

http://youtu.be/UoZdvDJKPMc


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2015)

I ordered too late when Canon was dumping their EOS-M stock for some ridiculously low price. The next time I checked, the M & M2 were being sold on eBay in kits only. I am only interested in the M system and the 11-22 lens and adapter (which can I buy anywhere). Where will you USA folks order this new camera from? Do you have a Japanese dealer you've dealt with before?


----------



## jolive3 (Feb 8, 2015)

One thing that's on my mind since yesterday is the lack of adobe rgb color space (source: http://www.canon.co.uk/Images/EOS%20M3_Spec%20sheet_EM_FINAL_tcm14-1238371.pdf). I really really hope it's a typo! I mean, 24MP and only sRgb? It's like showing guys like me who choose to keep it simple and light the middle finger! Do you want to go light? Forget about printing! So this answers the f/1.2 question: makes sense so it's not going to happen. In fact, the fact that there's even any doubt kind of makes me laugh.


----------



## lw (Feb 8, 2015)

OK. Seek and you will find. 

From the couple in the video's own blog
http://www.onahazymorning.com/blog/2015/2/6/canon-x-on-a-hazy-morning

_
With a special mount adapter you can even use other Canon lenses. In our work as photographers we shoot with 5D cameras and lenses of the L-series, which we could also use on the EOS M3. For example; *we’ve tried the 50mm f/1.2 lens on the EOS M3 camera while filming* and we were so impressed with the results; super crisp quality with a beautiful and dreamy depth of field._

So there you have it


----------



## Zv (Feb 8, 2015)

lw said:


> OK. Seek and you will find.
> 
> From the couple in the video's own blog
> http://www.onahazymorning.com/blog/2015/2/6/canon-x-on-a-hazy-morning
> ...



Meh, it was more fun to speculate! ;D


----------



## OmarSV11 (Feb 8, 2015)

This video made my yearning worst... I've been looking for a second compact camera and I was hoping the M3 would be avaliable in america. Guess I'll have to wait to travel to europe to see if I get it or a X100T (sorry Canon)


----------



## kookoo (Feb 8, 2015)

If you look at the lens used at location around 2:22 in the video, you can make two observations:
1) the front lens element is quite large. EF-M 11-22, 18-55 and 55-200 lenses all have a large front element too, but
2) the text around the front lens element takes only about one third of the full circle around the element. In EF-M 11-22mm, 18-55mm and 55-200mm lenses the text takes about half of the full circle around the front element. Also the text is different from Canon EF 50mm f1.2 L, and like noted, the lens is too small to be EF 50mm f1.2 L.

So a new EF-M with large 1.2 aperture after all...?


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 8, 2015)

Zv said:


> lw said:
> 
> 
> > OK. Seek and you will find.
> ...



+1

I was starting to enjoy the thought of native, fast ES-M primes. Oh well, back to reality.


----------



## canonvoir (Feb 8, 2015)

Will that EVF work on the M? 

The M3 looks good overall but internal IS would have been icing on the cake. I suppose there are is a reason the M is still selling in the USA for $330 with the f/2 lens?


----------



## ashmadux (Feb 8, 2015)

Triggyman said:


> Nice camera, but some North American customers will have to pay all the duties, shipping etc. if we want one. I feel left out of this one.



im goign to japan soon, if its avail ill pick this up and the 11-22.


----------



## ashmadux (Feb 8, 2015)

Rick said:


> I ordered too late when Canon was dumping their EOS-M stock for some ridiculously low price. The next time I checked, the M & M2 were being sold on eBay in kits only. I am only interested in the M system and the 11-22 lens and adapter (which can I buy anywhere). Where will you USA folks order this new camera from? Do you have a Japanese dealer you've dealt with before?



I am looking at this situation now. You can order the lens from amazon canada, they have it in stock.

Also im off to japan soon, and ill try to have a friend rent it...and the m3


----------



## lw (Feb 8, 2015)

kookoo said:


> If you look at the lens used at location around 2:22 in the video, you can make two observations:
> 1) the front lens element is quite large. EF-M 11-22, 18-55 and 55-200 lenses all have a large front element too, but
> 2) the text around the front lens element takes only about one third of the full circle around the element. In EF-M 11-22mm, 18-55mm and 55-200mm lenses the text takes about half of the full circle around the front element. Also the text is different from Canon EF 50mm f1.2 L, and like noted, the lens is too small to be EF 50mm f1.2 L.
> 
> So a new EF-M with large 1.2 aperture after all...?



I don't think so as if you look closely that lens appears to be on an adaptor. It seems to have that distinctive shape where it gets larger to accommodate an EF lens. Of course it could also be an adaptor for another mount. Perhaps it could be an old FD lens even.


----------



## canonvoir (Feb 8, 2015)

Do we need a thread on ordering from Amazon.co.jp? I tried to purchase a M3 just now but it wouldn't take my login info. 

Any trusted retailers that will grab a M3 and EVF in Rnglish for prices close to the current prices found in Japan?


----------



## nima13 (Feb 8, 2015)

hachu21 said:


> Not the 50mm f/1.2 + adapter... too small!
> 
> Maybe the 35mm f/1.4?
> Hell! There's no EF lens matching this!



i think it must be 35mm f/2 is or 24 f/2.8 is.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm in the more lenses for the EF-M camp, this ties in with the talk a few days ago re a new 50mm, it mirrors Fuji with their fast 56mm prime, it pushes the EF-M into Fuji's market, makes a we've arrived statement and opens the path for multiple cameras in the EOS-M range.


----------



## lintoni (Feb 8, 2015)

canonvoir said:


> Do we need a thread on ordering from Amazon.co.jp? I tried to purchase a M3 just now but it wouldn't take my login info.
> 
> Any trusted retailers that will grab a M3 and EVF in Rnglish for prices close to the current prices found in Japan?


You would have to create an account with Amazon Japan.


----------



## hachu21 (Feb 8, 2015)

nima13 said:


> i think it must be 35mm f/2 is or 24 f/2.8 is.


Yes, you're right 24 or 28 f/2.8 is seems matching. Thanks!


----------



## dcm (Feb 8, 2015)

nima13 said:


> hachu21 said:
> 
> 
> > Not the 50mm f/1.2 + adapter... too small!
> ...



That would make sense - IS is beneficial on the M and the lens forward of the silver ring is too small to be a 35L. For comparison, here's my 35L on the M. Hard to tell what is mounted from behind.


----------



## Cet (Feb 8, 2015)

After watching the video over and over again I am now convinced that the focusing speed is still the weak point of this camera if you look at the video at 2:15.


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 8, 2015)

Cet said:


> After watching the video over and over again I am now convinced that the focusing speed is still the weak point of this camera if you look at the video at 2:15.


You realize that during video recording the focus speed is deliberately slowed down to avoid sudden jumps?


----------



## Marauder (Feb 8, 2015)

lw said:


> OK. Seek and you will find.
> 
> From the couple in the video's own blog
> http://www.onahazymorning.com/blog/2015/2/6/canon-x-on-a-hazy-morning
> ...



You do realize that you just single-handedly destroyed the next 50 pages of frenzied, panting speculation and violent argument with that post, don't you? ;D LOL

Good catch btw. 8)


----------



## lw (Feb 9, 2015)

Cet said:


> After watching the video over and over again I am now convinced that the focusing speed is still the weak point of this camera if you look at the video at 2:15.



I don't think that particular clip is a valid indication of single photo AF speed, as he is shooting a video at that point, and is pulling the focus from one point to another. In a video you often want a smooth, slow transition and the M purposefully does that.


----------



## bf (Feb 9, 2015)

A good morning dream that may never come true?

Should I repeat it's a bummer you pay a heftier price overseas and receive no warranty?


----------



## bainsybike (Feb 9, 2015)

kookoo said:


> If you look at the lens used at location around 2:22 in the video, you can make two observations:
> 1) the front lens element is quite large. EF-M 11-22, 18-55 and 55-200 lenses all have a large front element too, but
> 2) the text around the front lens element takes only about one third of the full circle around the element. In EF-M 11-22mm, 18-55mm and 55-200mm lenses the text takes about half of the full circle around the front element. Also the text is different from Canon EF 50mm f1.2 L, and like noted, the lens is too small to be EF 50mm f1.2 L.
> 
> So a new EF-M with large 1.2 aperture after all...?



If you mean the lens on the camera held by the lady, I think that's the 22mm F2.


----------



## mangobutter (Feb 9, 2015)

Stop whining about focus speed. The M is fast enough, the M2 is pretty fast. And I'm sure this M3 will be lightning fast for its kind of camera. If you need speed and accuracy, you shouldn't be using a mirrorless. That's DSLR all day long. Most of us Canon users own both anyway. 

I absolutely love my M1 and for me, personally I think it's pretty darn fast. It's an impressive camera in my eyes. I even think I may like it over the M3. M3 looks a bit bulky.

Also that 1.2 lens will be cool but keep in mind it won't be a true 1.2. It will be closer to an F/2 equivalent... and since Canon EF 1.2 lenses usually measure at 1.4 t-stop (at best) that puts this lens closer to an F2.2 equivalent (assuming this EF-m 1.2 lens comes out)

Still great, but not great as it sounds. =)


----------



## sirnose66 (Feb 9, 2015)

They're speaking in English - why the need for English subtitles?

(sorry if that's OT - just struck me as odd


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 9, 2015)

mangobutter said:


> Stop whining about focus speed. The M is fast enough, the M2 is pretty fast. And I'm sure this M3 will be lightning fast for its kind of camera. If you need speed and accuracy, you shouldn't be using a mirrorless. That's DSLR all day long. Most of us Canon users own both anyway.
> 
> I absolutely love my M1 and for me, personally I think it's pretty darn fast. It's an impressive camera in my eyes. I even think I may like it over the M3. M3 looks a bit bulky.
> 
> ...



I love my M, but I have to disagree. It's not fast, by any stretch of imagination or adulation. 
I focus faster manually, which is saying a lot...


----------



## dcm (Feb 9, 2015)

mangobutter said:


> Stop whining about focus speed. The M is fast enough, the M2 is pretty fast. And I'm sure this M3 will be lightning fast for its kind of camera. If you need speed and accuracy, you shouldn't be using a mirrorless. That's DSLR all day long. Most of us Canon users own both anyway.
> 
> I absolutely love my M1 and for me, personally I think it's pretty darn fast. It's an impressive camera in my eyes. I even think I may like it over the M3. M3 looks a bit bulky.
> 
> ...



Hmm, expectations. What is fast enough? My M is faster than manual focus on my A1 with FDn lenses, slower than my DSLRs, and similar to or slightly faster than some of the P&S cameras I've used in the past. When Canon introduced it I viewed it more as a APS P&S than a mirrorless version of a DSLR so it met my expectations. I think that is what they intended with the original M, rather than a mirrorless replacement for a DSLR . The M3 appears to be moving the other direction a bit (AF and other features) so I'd like to try it out. Could it be faster? Always. Do I expect it to replace my DSLR in the forseeable future? Nope.


----------



## kookoo (Feb 10, 2015)

bainsybike said:


> kookoo said:
> 
> 
> > If you look at the lens used at location around 2:22 in the video, you can make two observations:
> ...



Yes, after reviewing the video again I think this is the case.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 10, 2015)

Marauder said:


> lw said:
> 
> 
> > OK. Seek and you will find.
> ...



I doubt it. In my experience, people rarely read previous posts before writing their comments. Not to point fingers at anyone, but you will note there are several posts already where the writers are still commenting on a potential f/1.2. So yeah, the speculation will go on ;D


----------



## bainsybike (Feb 10, 2015)

kookoo said:


> bainsybike said:
> 
> 
> > kookoo said:
> ...



Ah well, it was nice while it lasted...


----------



## svenski (Feb 11, 2015)

here is another promo video for the M3 in case this wasn't mentioned: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoZdvDJKPMc


----------



## Tinky (Feb 13, 2015)

I've just realised I can't buy an M3.

I'm neither twee, or a hipster.

tuppence worth on m1 af. it's fine if you switch off continuous, use the central zone or single point. 

emphasis on fine. 

as somebody else, if af speed is an issue I would take my dslr instead,or use manual zone focusing.


----------

